# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION > RECIPES >  Ok PTBYJASON, This ones for you!

## Tobey

I was surfing the netr the last hour or so at work and I came across these. I am pitting the ones that I like the best first(The first three actually) The rest are reciepes for enery bars that I think are really to fatting for the average gut into BB, but I'll let you decide. 

Jason, I think that the first 3 may just be what you are looking for. Now understand, these are not meal replacements right? anyway here the are man.
Tobey.

CHOCOLATE & PEANUT BUTTER PROTEIN BARS

2 level scoops of chocolate soy or whey -based protein powder.
1 tablespoon of natural peanut butter
1/4 cup of steel oatmeal**** (see notes at bottom)
4 egg whites
1/4 teaspoon vanilla extract
1/2 cup unsweetened applesauce

Directions: 

Preheat oven to 350 degrees

Mix egg whites and uncooked oatmeal. Add remaining ingredients

Spray non-stick cooking spray in a 8x8 baking dish. Spread mixture in an even layer, over the bottom of the dish. Bake for 20 minutes, or until the edges starts tp pull away from the sides of the dish. 

Let cool for 5 minutes and cut into bars
Makes 9 bars

Caloric Intake-- 251 calories
34 grams protein
7 grams fat
13 grams of carbs

NOTE** Steel cut oats refers to the basic chopping of oats from their originalform.

Rolled oats are actually processed and lose nutrients in the transition. Rolled oats are the most common form( think Quaker) found in the grocery store chains. 

Steel Oats are available at most health food stores. They are useually sold in bulk and are often called Irish oats. 

An equal amount of regular rolled oats can be substituted.

Homemade Protien Bars( reciepe #2)

2 cups of natural peanut butter or cashew butter
1-3/4 cups of honey
2-1/4 cups of protien powder(this calls for egg protien but it's up to you.)
3 cups of dry, uncooked oatmeal

Combine the honey and the peanut butter in a large mixing bowl and heat in the micro-wave for 70 seconds.

Stir in the protien powder and the oatmeal. Mix throughly. It will be thick!

Press into a 9"x13" pan. Refrigerate until solid enough to cut with a knife. Cut intop 16 equal bars. Wrap each bar in foil or saran wrap and keep in a cool place. Does not need refrigeration.

1 Bar contains-- 267 calories
5 grams fat
18 grams of protien
38 carbs

Tom Roehr's reciepe for homemade 40/30/30 bars

3.5 tbsp of Joe Wielders 90% Plus Protien Mix( Chocolate is the best)
2 tbsp Peanut Butter (Use a brand that only has peanuts and salt in the ingredients)
3 Tbsp Light Corn Syrup ) Karo)
Mix ingredients in a bowl. You will end up somthing with the consistency of Play-Dough. If it seems wet add a little more Protien Powder

The whole dish contains-- 499 calories
148 grams protien
201 carbs( yeah I know it's high)
150 grams of fat

I have several more reciepes for protien bars and energy bars as well, however the protien intake in these are minimal and I think that they are more in line with health bars instead of protien bars.I got the energy bars off a site that catters to cycleist who do alot of cardio. The fat content in these is really high but they sound like they would be really good.( Blue Berry Granoloa Bars) I think that I may have used up the 1000 word limit per post so I'll save the others for later.
I hope this is what you were looking for Jason, I'm still waiting on those e-mails that I sent out to those authors. If they turn up anything interesting I'll let you know.
Tobey

----------


## ptbyjason

Thanks Tobey,
I'll try them out as soon as I get the chance and let you know how they turn out.

----------


## pvthndl

Toby - 

The protien bars look interesting, but do you know what is meant by 'scoop'? Judging from the other ingredients I am thinking this is a large amount (a cup?). I wanted to try this one out.

Thanks for the post.

----------


## Tobey

pvthndl,
The protien intake on these may vary according to what particular brand you are usuing. I always use Isopure mmyself. Anyway the scoop that you were referring to is the scoop that comes in the protein container that you bought. In the case of indivual packages divide one package up into either 2 or 4 equal parts and divide the overall protien intake by that number. Say if 1 package has 50 grams of protien and I used half. 25 g protien would whats in the reciepe. A quater, 50 divided by 4 = 12
Like I said earlier, if you buy in bulk or per canister, the scoop should come with it. Always remember, You can add as much protien as you wish to this reciepe. Follow the directions the first time to see how it should taste ect, Now be BOLD and experiment around a little. You may like it better with a few ingredients change here and there. It is after all your creation, and you might just come up with somthing to revoultionize Body building forever! Who knows. Good Luck
The "Iron Chef"
Tobey

----------


## Pete235

OK Jay...give this one a try. 

Chocolate protein cookies 

6 egg whites 
7 scoops oatmeal (1 3/4 cups) 
2 tsp brown "Sugar Twin" (brown Sweet 'n' Low) 
1 tsp vanilla extract 
1/2 cup un-sweetened apple sauce 
4 scoops chocolate (or vanilla) whey powder 
2 dashes cinnamon 
1 tsp virgin olive oil 
1 tsp maple extract 
1/2 cup raisins (optional) 

Pre-heat oven to 325, bake for 20 minutes 
Makes 1 dozen cookies...each cookie has 14g of protein 

Take a few of these with you to school along with a cup of low fat yogurt. Add a couple scoops of whey to some skim milk and wash it down. It's a pretty easy (and tasty) way to get 50-60g of protein in a quick fix.

----------


## Billy Boy

Hey they look good Tobey especially recipe 1 might give that a go at the weekend

Billy

----------


## Tekto

I did today protein recipe #2 and DAMN! Those bars are GREATTTTTTTTTTTTTT! I never imagined I would do some of this Tobey recipes...man...THEY ARE KREAKING GOOD! Tomorrow Im going to try the chocolate ones... :Big Grin: 

Pd: I used the Natural CRUNCHY PB, so I think it gave a more crunchy taste. mmmmmmmm! :EEK!:

----------


## Tobey

Tekto,
I'm glad they turned out so well. Bet you guy's did'nt know this, but you all are part of a government top secret project to turn you into some of the best cooks of all time. LOL
Hope your future cooking endevors turn out as well.
Tobey

----------


## Tekto

[email protected]! sorry I was hiding the bars in a good place in the fridge cause my mom tasted them and she LOVE them!

jejeje :Big Grin:

----------


## Longhorn

Hey Tobey-

I've made up a couple batches of #1 & #2. Very good stuff. I think they taste as good or better than store bought.

Thanks for the recipes.

----------


## primodonna

will someone please make some extra and send them to me...i hate cooking

----------


## Tobey

Longhorn,
I'm glad that they turned out so good!

Primodonna,
I really don't know where treading on Cycleon is located. If I did I might be persuaded to send you some! On the other hand I will be in Texas for Thanksgiving and guess who is going to be sitting at the chef's table this year. Yeap you guessed it ptbyjason. NOW if you talk to him real nice you may be able to talk him out of a few of these protien bars as I am going to make up a batch with all the rest of the Thanksgiving dishes that you normanlly see at this time of year. You better hurry though. I'm leaving for Texas tommorrow.
Tobey

----------


## primodonna

well you just tell him to save me some...he's scared of me so he'll do it  :Smilie: 

Have a good one, Tobey

----------


## ptbyjason

WOOHOO! Tobey is coming to Texas and I don't have to eat turkey sandwiches for my Thanksgiving meal!!!  :Big Grin:  

Primo, I'm not scared of you. (Quick everyone read this so I can delete it before primo logs back on.  :Wink:  )

----------


## primodonna

Not quick enough...i see everything

----------


## large

I put some winny and deca in with the recipe it was a great way to get all in one,,lol ..Thanks for the info

----------


## Tobey

Define p-zone, he,he,he
But be careful.
All I'm gonna say is you better hope primodonna does not read this one bro. Your gonna be in trouuuuubbbbllllleeeee!!! LOL
ha,ha,ha,ha

Tobey :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## Tobey

> _Originally posted by large_ 
> *I put some winny and deca in with the recipe it was a great way to get all in one,,lol ..Thanks for the info*


It is now official,
IC's reciepes have crossed over to the "dark side" 
Illegal protien bars! :LOL:  
Tobey

----------


## klubhead

i made recipe #2 and they turned out ausome. I keep them refigerated all the time and they are even better. Thanks for the recipe tobey!

----------


## FHSAA CHaMP

which protein powder are you using??

----------


## palme

I am so going to try this!!!

----------

